
How To Answer A Programming Interview Question And Look Good Doing It - skorks
http://www.skorks.com/2010/03/how-to-answer-a-programming-interview-question-and-look-good-doing-it/
======
motters
I think I perform poorly in these sorts of interview, because in the wild I
never solve programming problems by writing things on a whiteboard or on paper
(unless it's a geometry problem), and I also frequently use external
references like books or the internet which are never available in the
interview setting. Another problem is that I almost never debug code
exclusively by staring at it on paper.

~~~
skorks
I guess like with everything, it's about practice. It's difficult to be good
at something if you never do it. It is a bit of a pain since you never
actually HAVE to do in your normal work. It is however worth practicing if you
know you're going to be put in a situation where this will be an issue (such
as an interview).

If you practice enough, you will get better at it and I do believe that it is
certainly better to practice on your own rather than failing multiple
interviews and using that as 'practice' :).

